# Suche Template für Joomla 1.6



## Seghorn (22. Februar 2011)

Suche für meine neue Gilden Homepage ein Runes of Magic Template wo ich nicht gerade PHP kenntnisse haben muß. Würde mich über hilfe von Euch sehr freuen.


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (22. Februar 2011)

Da wird dich das CMS enteuschen. Hab lange für 1.6 Designs gesucht und nichts gefunden bzw. wenn ich was gefunden habe, wurde es schon von etlichen Gilden verwendet.

Wenn ihr in eurer Gilde eine hohe Homepage anfragt habt, würde ich euch EQDKP - Plus als Portal und phpBB3 als Foren CMS empfehlen. 
Hat jeweils schöne "standart Templates" und man kann im handumdrehen sein eigenen "Skin" erstellen.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Februar 2011)

Naja EQDKP ist aber nicht mit Joomla vergleichbar...im Vergleich zu Joomla ist EQDKP eher ne Krücke. 

Ich würde dem TE empfehlen entweder ein 1.6 Template zu nehmen was es schon gibt und es anzupassen oder vorerst noch bei Joomla 1.5 zu bleiben - da 1.6 noch ganz neu ist sind viele Sachen (Templatesm, Module, Plugins und Komponenten) noch gar nicht für 1.6 zu haben. Ich kann auch nur wenig php. Wenn Du ein bestehendes Design hast dann kannst Du mit ein bisschen Geschick in Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen und CSS relativ einfach das Tempelate umdesignen. So hab ichs jedenfalls bei meiner Ex-AoC Gilde und bauch jetzt bei meiner "Wieder-WoW" Gilde gemacht denn für WoW hatten wir auch erstein Template welches fast alle Gilden mit ner Joomla Seite haben...ich habs umdesignt und nun siehts komplett anders aus.


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (23. Februar 2011)

Das mit EQDKP-Plus ist wohl wahr. Für unsere Gilde kahm es in Frage, da wir gerne Raidplaner/Bosskill etc. als Portalmodule haben wollte.
Joomla wollte ich als allererstes nehmen doch wie schon gesagt, mit den Templates so wie mit den Modulen (eine Katastrophe was MMO's angeht) äuserst unzufrieden.

EQDKP-Plus dient gerade bei unserer Gilde eine gute Basis, bis ich mit dem Joomla Design so wie mit den Portal Modulen fertig bin.

Sehr schöne Gildenseite, ist echt gut gelungen. Was aber bis dato noch nicht gesehen habe ist eure "Gildenidee". Find ich klasse


----------



## xdave78 (24. Februar 2011)

Naja wir haben keine Verwendung für DKP...das ist einfach viel zu komplex und überladen. Allerdings kann man EQDKP mit einer Bridge an Joomla anbinden so, dass ein zusätzlicher login nicht nötig ist. Bei meiner AoC Gilde haben wir damals phpraider für die Raidplanung genutzt...ein guter Planer,schlank und einfach und man kann Raids im Joomla zB auf der Startseite zeigen lassen. An Modulen und AddOns gibt es im Joomla eigentlich nix, dass es nicht gibt. Natürlich ist auch ganz klar, dass sicherlich verschiedene Gilden auch verschiedene Anforderungen an ihre HP haben. Unser Anspruch ist halt der Internetauftritt an sich und Informationsaustausch im Forum. DKP oä spiel im Moment eigentlich auch noch keine Rolle, ewas auch sicherlich mit dem Gildenkonzepz (Levelstopp) zusammenhängt ...und im Moment steuern wir grad mal auf Level 45 zu -also keine Raids nur 5er Dungeons und PvP.


----------



## mikrono (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde dann auch noch bei 1.5 bleiben da wirste an Templates bedeutend mehr finden und ich glaube mich zu erinnern auch ein Runes of Magic Template gesehen zu haben. Also ich habe mir ein relativ normales Template geholt für unsere Multigaming Seite und habe es dann ganz nach belieben umgestaltet und angepasst bis es uns gefallen hat  also im Grunde habe ich nur einige Strukturen behalten und bissl den div container aufbau  und so habe ich dann ein fertig layout das ich nach wünschen anpasse und es hat kein andere  

gruß Mikron


----------

